# New member just purchased a new Hamilton



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/3eit82XdyVWK48qe9

https://goo.gl/photos/9kBGeiLUMzuYFp8J9

Hi guys first post on the forum after having decided to buy my first new watch for a good while after my citizen, swatch and Seiko. From the title I've purchased a Hamilton khaki automatic but I'm just not sure on what movement it has? It either has the ETA 2824-2 or hamiltons new H-10 but I'm not sure. Walked into Ernest Jones today with the watch being 360 at retail whilst having the Swiss made marking at the bottom, is it not only the newer models that have this and are more expensive? Anyways I decided to buy it, asked for a 10% discount and ended up getting 50 quid off so really can't complain, especially if ive got the H-10. One thing I've noticed compared to other khakis is that mines has much less detail on the back casing compared to ones with ETAS in them. If you're curios the model number is H70555533.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

cheers steve


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Lovely watch. The H10 is the same movement as the Tissot Powermatic 80, an enormously reworked 2824. I have a Tissot with this movement and it is great. Never mind the BPM it still more accurate than the ETA it replaces, and 80 hour power reserve.

Good choice whichever the movement......enjoy.


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2016)

RWP said:


> Lovely watch. The H10 is the same movement as the Tissot Powermatic 80, an enormously reworked 2824. I have a Tissot with this movement and it is great. Never mind the BPM it still more accurate than the ETA it replaces, and 80 hour power reserve.
> 
> Good choice whichever the movement......enjoy.


 Thanks very much, love the value this Hamilton offers! :thumbs_up: Nice Tissot as well had a look at the visodate but decided it was too dressy for day to day wearing.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice Watches I believe it uses the 2824-2 but one way to be sure is fully wind it then leave for three days if still running it has the H10.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Nice Watches I believe it uses the 2824-2 but one way to be sure is fully wind it then leave for three days if still running it has the H10.


 No regulating parts in the movement if it is the H10. On the Tissots the rotor bears the legend "high tech."


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

RWP said:


> No regulating parts in the movement if it is the H10. On the Tissots the rotor bears the legend "high tech."


 Correct just looked at my H10

Does the op's have a display back?


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Nice Watches I believe it uses the 2824-2 but one way to be sure is fully wind it then leave for three days if still running it has the H10.


 Good idea mind you I'm still a bit hesitant about hand winding, just cautious about over winding it seeing at this is my first automatic


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Steve121 said:


> Good idea mind you I'm still a bit hesitant about hand winding, just cautious about over winding it seeing at this is my first automatic


 Don't worry you cannot overwind an auto.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve121 said:


> Good idea mind you I'm still a bit hesitant about hand winding, just cautious about over winding it seeing at this is my first automatic


 You won't over wind it.  The movement looks totally different to mine, different rotor also.

According to Hamilton's web site:

REFERENCE:

H70555533

CALIBER:

CAL. 2824-2


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Don't worry you cannot overwind an auto.


 Alright cheers :yes:



WRENCH said:


> You won't over wind it.  The movement looks totally different to mine, different rotor also.
> 
> According to Hamilton's web site:
> 
> ...


 Hi wrench I see that on the website but the one on the website doesn't have Swiss made at the bottom and mines does? :huh: Have you got a khaki also?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve121 said:


> Alright cheers :yes:
> 
> Hi wrench I see that on the website but the one on the website doesn't have Swiss made at the bottom and mines does? :huh: Have you got a khaki also?


 Yes, I have one. Here's a better photo of the movement.










This watch has the same reference no as yours, but if you compare the two photos you'll see the difference. Here's a photo of the Tissot Powermatic movement.










Which bears more resemblance to yours.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Tissot Powermatic



Different and fuzzy shot.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

no regulating clobber.......all done with lasers apparently


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2016)

RWP said:


> no regulating clobber.......all done with lasers apparently





WRENCH said:


> Yes, I have one. Here's a better photo of the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks a lot really helpful. Would this suggest I've hit luck and ended up with a brand new H-10 for 310 quid?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Thanks a lot really helpful. Would this suggest I've hit luck and ended up with a brand new H-10 for 310 quid?


 It would seem so.......they are using the extended power movement in more of the Tissot / Hamilton range. Either way good is good :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2016)

RWP said:


> It would seem so.......they are using the extended power movement in more of the Tissot / Hamilton range. Either way good is good :thumbsup:


 Brilliant, Hamilton seem to charging a good bit more for their new prices with H-10. Thanks again :biggrin:



Steve121 said:


> Brilliant, Hamilton seem to charging a good bit more for their new prices with H-10. Thanks again :biggrin:


 Pieces*


----------



## malt1977 (Nov 7, 2016)

Lovely watch you've got there. I've got the older version with the 2824 movement, but movements aside, it's just such a nice watch to wear.


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2016)

malt1977 said:


> Lovely watch you've got there. I've got the older version with the 2824 movement, but movements aside, it's just such a nice watch to wear.


 Totally agree, the quality of the watch with how it looks and feels is class, cheers!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Steve...and a lovely watch as well! Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Aye, very nice watch, have never considered buying a Hamilton myself, maybe I should.


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Welcome to the forum, Steve...and a lovely watch as well! Enjoy! :thumbsup:





cactus said:


> Aye, very nice watch, have never considered buying a Hamilton myself, maybe I should.


 Thanks :thumbs_up:


----------

